# How Long for Good Bud Formation/Growth



## glderguy (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all.  Been flowering my 2 plants for 2-1/2 weeks now.  Plants seems to be increasing growth rate and are forming clusters of white pistils.  How long approx before we see some serious bud formation?  it just seems at this current rate I will never see any serious bud formation.
Thanks


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 11, 2011)

patience is key at this point glderguy... without it you'll never make it all the way through flowering.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2011)

glderguy said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Been flowering my 2 plants for 2-1/2 weeks now.  Plants seems to be increasing growth rate and are forming clusters of white pistils.  How long approx before we see some serious bud formation?  it just seems at this current rate I will never see any serious bud formation.
> Thanks



This is largely determined by strain.  If you have a long flowering sativa, it could be a few more weeks.  

There are, however, many other things that affect flowering.  Was the plant sexually mature when it was put into flowering?  Is your space 100% dark with no light leaks?  What size and type of lights are you using to flower?  Do you have adequate ventilation?  What are the temps?


----------



## glderguy (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks. Yes I must be patient. I believe plants were sexually mature at the time I put them to 12/12. I have a small grow tent, roughly 3 x 3 x 6 feet, pretty light proof. Two females, hempy buckets, GH Flora Nova, veg and bloom nutes.
I am oversized on fan, 6 inch inline vortex type fan on speed contol due to its size, it can suck in tent at its full 400cfm, so it is slowed down but still pulling adequate air changes per minute. Small stand alone fan for air circulation around plants. Temps average in 70s during light on cycle. 40 to 60 percent humidity. 400W HPS in cool tube on a seperate fan helps keep good temps and allows me to get light down close to plants. 

View attachment IMGA0284.JPG


View attachment IMGA0289.JPG


View attachment IMGA0290.JPG


View attachment IMGA0305.JPG


View attachment IMGA0306.JPG


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you stood inside the tent with the lights off to see if there is any light leaks?  You should see a big stretch in the first couple weeks of flower and I dont see any stretch at all.  Looks like they are still in veg.  Just a thought.  They do look very healthy and happy.


----------



## glderguy (Feb 11, 2011)

I will go inside tent to be sure but think its pretty dark in there.  Images 305/306 are current ones, others are when plants were younger.
thanks


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 11, 2011)

glderguy said:
			
		

> I do have one male that I cut down to just two small branches that I want to try and use for selective pollination of a few buds. Anyway, it has quite a few male flowers beginning to show, and I mean quite a few. I have the branches tightly bagged but will remove it before flowers open anyway.
> thanks


 
From experience, one male flower can pollenate your entire grow if you miss it.  I have bred twice.  Once with a male plant in the room, and once where I collected pollen from a male plant that I seperated from my females.  Both times my crop got totally seeded. The time I collected pollen from a male and then went to put it on one female, I took a teaspoon and shook a little bit of pollen over one branch.  The entire plant ended up seeded and produced over 300 seeds.  If you do want to try your own breeding, I would highly recomend growing the male completely away from the females.  It is amazing how quickly they pollenate everything in site. 
EDIT:  They will also leave residual pollen all over your tent.  So that before you run your next crop you will need to wash every single surface down or you will find seeds in your buds for grow cycles to come.


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2011)

It is hard to tell from those pics if you have alternating nodes or not. If you are seeing clusters of white pistils then you are in flower for sure. The strain will determine quite a bit as far as how your buds develop....indicas will develop harder dense buds while Sats tend to develop lighter fluffier buds....light, ventilation and feeding will also impact bud development. Judging by the size of those plants you probably flipped them early and now they are starting to bud.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 11, 2011)

If you do decide to collect pollen, the thing people tend to forget is that you only need to grow your male for 3-4 weeks at most.  So if you have plants grown from seed flowering in your grow room, and at two weeks one shows male, and you can seperate that male for just two weeks it will give you viable pollen.  Even if you can seperate it in a closet somewhere with a couple of CFL's flowering it, you can still get good pollen.  It isn't like you need to flower your males for as long as females.  The females need the pollen in weeks 2-4 depending on the strain in order to produce seeds by the end of the flowering cycle.  Once you have some open flowers on the male, I just turn it upside down and shake it over a piece of newspaper, then pour the pollen into a little prescription bottle, and keep it in a dry dark place.

Your plants look great by the way, very healthy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2011)

It didn't really look like you had alternating nodes yet, although it was a little hard to tell.  How old were your plants when you switched to 12/12?

Is there a reason that you are making seeds rather than cloning?

Nice bushy looking plants you have there.


----------



## glderguy (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks again for all your help!  These silly plants were like 6-7 weeks and were showing early signs of sex when  put  into flower. Most branches are alternating nodes, main stalk isnt.  Yes its hard to capture the node spacing on film, the darn things are just so bushy and node spacing is very tight, Im thinking maybe I made a mistake by keeping light too close to plant. Perhaps moving light away will make em stretch a little???  Anyway they do seem to be picking up speed this past week growth wise. I think max height on these at finish is only around 30" at best, believe maybe they were bred to be extra short, which is kinda what I wanted for indoors anyway.  Right now  dont have room/area for clones.  Since I cant clone this time, we need the seeds for next grow, I hope to be able to clone next time around.  30 years ago I selectively pollinated buds indoors hopefully I can pull it off this time. Ill probably end up screwing the whole grow up though!!!!  Matter of fact I bought this small tent specifically for cloning/seedling/etc later on down the road.  Many thanks again to all.


----------



## vdog (Feb 11, 2011)

I have had plants that went 9 weeks, at the start of week 6, I was about ready to pull them because it looked like all popcorn buds, Im glad I didnt, because in the following and final 3 weeks they swelled over 500% in mass.  As someone said, patience, they will fatten up. 

P.S.  Dont go off the advertised flower time, go off the resin heads, that will tell you when their done for sure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2011)

glderguy said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all your help!  These silly plants were like 6-7 weeks and were showing early signs of sex when  put  into flower. Most branches are alternating nodes, main stalk isnt.  Yes its hard to capture the node spacing on film, the darn things are just so bushy and node spacing is very tight, Im thinking maybe I made a mistake by keeping light too close to plant. Perhaps moving light away will make em stretch a little???  Anyway they do seem to be picking up speed this past week growth wise. I think max height on these at finish is only around 30" at best, believe maybe they were bred to be extra short, which is kinda what I wanted for indoors anyway.  Right now  dont have room/area for clones.  Since I cant clone this time, we need the seeds for next grow, I hope to be able to clone next time around.  30 years ago I selectively pollinated buds indoors hopefully I can pull it off this time. Ill probably end up screwing the whole grow up though!!!!  Matter of fact I bought this small tent specifically for cloning/seedling/etc later on down the road.  Many thanks again to all.



If you do not have alternating nodes on the main stem, the plants are not sexually mature.  The side branches are always alternating.

I you do not have room for clones, where are you going to put the male to keep from pollinating your entire crop?

What are you feeding them?  High amounts of N can slow flowering.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 12, 2011)

Stretch....not a favored result. Keeping light close so the nodes are tight is what you're after...more nodes=more branches=more buds


----------



## Melvan (Feb 12, 2011)

I have one strain that looks like its going to be a bust all the way to week 6, then goes crazy before coming out week 9.

Don't try to find stretch, tight nodes are good and the goal of all.


----------



## glderguy (Feb 12, 2011)

Will keep light close.  Didnt want to wait any longer for main stalk to alternate,  kept them in veg for at least 6-7 weeks.  Ive heard people put them into flower from day one, so hopefully my 6-7 week veg will be OK although I suppose its more like wait longer in veg if not have a longer wait for bloom.  Using GH Flora Nova Bloom now.   Male is removed from tent, cut down to two small branches, bagged and resides elswhere....thanks!


----------



## glderguy (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, things are a little better but not much.  Getting more and more of these(see below) but none of the "good looking, resin coated stuff" as of yet.  Will be patient although Im beginning to think my stuff may just be ragweed!


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2011)

Well you are flowering for sure now...you have to be patient for the *"good looking, resin coated stuff"*...where did these beans come from? Not all strains look like the cover of high times magazine. I wld reserve judgement until you harvest, cure and then smoke. I have smoked bud that looked like crap but packed a punch and I have smoked the stuff that looks coated but hits mildly.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well you are flowering for sure now...you have to be patient for the *"good looking, resin coated stuff"*...where did these beans come from? Not all strains look like the cover of high times magazine. I wld reserve judgement until you harvest, cure and then smoke. I have smoked bud that looked like crap but packed a punch and I have smoked the stuff that looks coated but hits mildly.


 
AYUP (same here)...wont know till its run its course and it hasnt from the pic.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice looking buddling there.


----------



## glderguy (Feb 17, 2011)

Seeds from one of those seedbanks you always see.  Just gonna hang w/em and see what happens, thanks.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 17, 2011)

they are going to be just fine, wait and see.


----------



## glderguy (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, I hope they turn out fine as the pressures on man.  I used to grow indoors, but like 30 plus years ago, as such its all a distant memory
but I swear I thought back then my stuff was a bit more responsive.  Anyway, an old friend whos pretty sick and has more of a "brown" thumb when it comes to growing anything, has asked me to grow this stuff for him as he really needs the meds and doesnt have the money to buy from those pot clubs.   As such Im really hoping this stuff turns out good for him...we will see!


----------



## babysnakess (Feb 17, 2011)

I have two grand daddy purple plants I received as clones, they are about 42 inches tall, about 4 weeks into 12/12 and no alternating nodes. The clones I pulled off of these plants do have alternating nodes.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 17, 2011)

glderguy said:
			
		

> Thanks. Yes I must be patient. I believe plants were sexually mature at the time I put them to 12/12. I have a small grow tent, roughly 3 x 3 x 6 feet, pretty light proof. Two females, hempy buckets, GH Flora Nova, veg and bloom nutes.
> I am oversized on fan, 6 inch inline vortex type fan on speed contol due to its size, it can suck in tent at its full 400cfm, so it is slowed down but still pulling adequate air changes per minute. Small stand alone fan for air circulation around plants. Temps average in 70s during light on cycle. 40 to 60 percent humidity. 400W HPS in cool tube on a seperate fan helps keep good temps and allows me to get light down close to plants.


Regardless of sexual maturity, most strains will take al least 2 weeks to start flowering real hard... What size area and how many plants are under the 400 watt light? Is your flowering chamber light-tight? Temps and humidity looks good, check your pH and nute concentrations... Nute lock will cause slow flowering, sounds like you're just getting a case of antsy pants! Be careful, many a potentially wonderful crop has been ruined by impatience! Lol good luck my friend!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 17, 2011)

babysnakess said:
			
		

> I have two grand daddy purple plants I received as clones, they are about 42 inches tall, about 4 weeks into 12/12 and no alternating nodes. The clones I pulled off of these plants do have alternating nodes.



Maybe the mothers weren't sexually mature enough to flower yet? Did you allow them to heal from clipping clones before flowering? The plants need light to rejuvenate and switching to 12/12 before they heal completely slows this process... Did you switch your nutrients from veg to flowering nutes? No sign of sex at all?


----------



## glderguy (Feb 18, 2011)

I opened the door up today when lights came on and you guys are right....all of a sudden they are starting to take off....I think.  Happened fast!  Maybe you can see in this pic.  Cola is around 5-6 inches and just getting going, hope it grows ALOT bigger! I got some cal mag as well.  Do you think there are symptoms of a slight mag deficiency in the pic or is the purple just maybe a strain trait?  I had this before many times back in the day.
Thanks again!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 19, 2011)

I think it looks fine.  I don't even see any purple at all or anything that looks like a problem.  
Good looking plant in my opinion.

So what is it, 3 and 1/2 weeks now?

-SSF-


----------



## glderguy (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Yes its about 3-1/2 to 4 weeks along...I should write this stuff down but never will!  She/they just kinda hung out doing not much for quite a while but they are finally responding.  Heres a pic of another one, same age but shes a little behind  yet.  I screwed up and over watered her a little, these ladies are actually quite finicky and they let you know it!
She will perk up in a day or so.  Ive raised room temp up to 78-79 degrees,
this should lower my relative humidity to down in the 30% range and hopefully help her get rid of some of that water!  Thanks again for looking.


----------



## glderguy (Mar 11, 2011)

havent been here for a bit, one plant got sick, root problems, managed to save it. Second plant doing fine. Buds are really forming now. Heres a pic of the sickly one, Ive nursed it and think it is going to finish up OK although a bit small, its only 16 inches tall but main cola is 9 inches.
Thanks


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2011)

.........:aok: !!


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've read threads about people cutting clones off, rooting them, potting them and putting them into flower. Meaning the plant has 8-12 weeks of flower until ready to harvest. Producing about an ounce each.

I've also read threads where people VEG a plant for 4-5 months before flowering. Then produce 3lbs per plant.

Personally, I veg'd for two and a half months, Then put the plant into flower(again 8-12 weeks for flowering). My yield is unknown as I'm not quite at 4 weeks yet. BTW my natural plant is 5 feet tall. I LST'd the other one.


----------



## glderguy (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, many years ago  used to do indoor grows and at first let plants grow
TALL.....my few friends who saw it thought it ws cool but in reality just below the canopy it was nothing but wisp, a complete waste of time, power, water, nutes, etc, etc. I eventually got over the tall indoor plant craze! Im looking for around 24-30 inches max this go around.  My second plant is in that range, its very healthy, many many more buds and much more size to em than the sick plant pictured..... still pretty bushy so no pics yet til more leaves are used up and buds stand out better.  I had to perform surgery on sickly plant, cut out bad roots, many light feedings making sure roots didnt get saturated til it got better...its no longer hempy, just half hempy/half soil now as I didnt have anymore perilite also poked drain holes in bottom of bucket. Pistil/hairs are starting to brown out, trichs are starting to become milky, I think I can nurse it thru to finish up.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 11, 2011)

glderguy said:
			
		

> havent been here for a bit, one plant got sick, root problems, managed to save it. Second plant doing fine. Buds are really forming now. Heres a pic of the sickly one, Ive nursed it and think it is going to finish up OK although a bit small, its only 16 inches tall but main cola is 9 inches.
> Thanks


 
Looking good  
  by my terrible math that makes her almost 7 weeks in flower?  

-SSF-


----------



## glderguy (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks.I dont write this stuff down I should though; but yes I think somewhere around 7 weeks.  Heres a pic or two of my healthy one.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 13, 2011)

looking good olderguy.  I like that second pic, it looks like your plant is giving me the finger.

-SSF-


----------



## glderguy (Mar 14, 2011)

I like that view/angle as well, never thought of it giving the finger but yes you are right!  I thought of it more as a circle/archway of buds climbing up to the pinnacle of budness...the main cola...LOL. As seen below, in reality it just looks like a standard old plant pretty much......getting closer everyday!  Buds really packing on heft now.  Ive never done it before but am thinking about a nutrient free flush the last week before harvest.  Thanks.


----------



## glderguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, they are finished.  Approx 9 weeks, harvested with trich milky white and a few amber.  Couple of pics before they were hung to dry.
Thanks


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Seems awful green to me, let us know the smoke and harvest report!!! Congrats on the harvest!!!!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Seems awful green to me, let us know the smoke and harvest report!!! Congrats on the harvest!!!!



Just means a little longer curing. 

They look good glderguy


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! I wondered, thought maybe they were extra healthy from nutes or something, not knocking anything here! Just threw me...


----------



## glderguy (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, I was concerned about the green as well, the plants were just so bushy/short nodes. I did harvest at very milky with some amber trichs though...no clear trics here. They do seem to be drying out nice though.  Hairs are a deep deep orange crimson/flourescent color,
very striking and buds even though green like you say have alot of flower material and are very compact and dense.  Heres a few more pics of them after drying a little, still not dry yet though.  I tried to capture the striking color of them but camera/lighting just cant do it justice, its not a very good camera, puts a blue tint on everything.  Like I mentioned earlier, buds are very tight/dense, almost as if they were compressed.  For lack of a better word, "knarly looking."  Anyway, its been a long time, hopefully I havent totally screwed em up! Will give em a good cure. Thnks.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't wait to hear the smoke report, those are nice buds!


----------



## glderguy (Mar 27, 2011)

One more pic, yes its kinda fun to take bud pics!  Anyway my last one and Im otta here.  Its been fun, havent grown in so long.  But after all is said and done think Im just too lazy now in my old age to mess w/it anymore, plus too much other stuff to do in the few short years left of my life!  Im just gonna give my grow stuff to my friend and let him have at it! Anyway best of growing to you all, and with this pic Im signing off for the final time.
Take Care.


----------

